# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  بطولة المحليين  وخواطر  من الهام كابلي

## aaddil

*_________________________________________
يا  ارض  السودان
منو  الزيك   ,,  ولد  واستالد  الاولاد
منو  الزيك ,,, فروع  وزروع  ونيل  مداد
منو  الزيك ,,,, بطانة  وغابة  دون  حداد
منو  الزيك ,,, سهول , وادي وجبال  اوتاد
منو  الزيك ,,  اصل  موروث  من  الاجداد
قشي  الدمعة  يا  بت  الرجال 
انتي  الضرع  والزاد

مهما  قلت  فلا  استطيع  ان  اوفي  مبدعنا  الصفوة  كابلي  حقه , له التحية
والتجلة  , فلولاه  لما  عرفنا  هذه  الكلمات  الرائعة  في  حق  الوطن التي صاغها
الاديب  الاريب  الرائع  الشريف  زين  العابدين  الهندي , عليه رحمة الله  ورضوانه, واتمني
 ان  نستلهم  هذا  العمل  الرائع , كلاعبين  وجمهور  ومسؤوليين  في  سعينا لتشريف  بلانا  في  بطولة  المحليين 

تيلادك  مسكر   في  الخزن  محروس
هجليج  واندراب , مهوقني  وابنوس
من  شدر  التبلدي , الموية  كوز  في  كوز
من  زهر  الدبر  , البامية  باقية  عروس
ومن  شدر  الاراك , عطر  الدعاش  مبثوث

فيك  الفيل  وفيك  العنزة  والجاموس
وفيك  التيتل  ال  ليات  قرونو  تروس
فيكي  الاصلة  والدابي  ابدرق  وجروس
فيك  اسد  العرين   رب  العراك  والدوس
فيك  صقر  الكواهلة  العينو  كالفانوس
فيكي  فهود , وفيكي  نمور  , وفيك طاؤوس 
في  نيلك  عشاري  , بشيل  من  الجاقوس
فيكي  الازرق  ال  بي   عرقو  هدا  القيف  , وفيكي  الابيض  الماش  منطرح  ما بقيف  , وفيكي  الاتبراوي  ال   للشواطئ  اليف , وفيكي  الدندر  البهجم  هجمة  السيف

فيكي  الباسلام   في  الفشقة  عامل  قيف

فيك  بحر  الغزال  والجور  وبحر  زراف
فيك  سوباط  مطوطو  زي  دبيبا  خاف
وعندك  مقرنا    حرم  سواك  ما  اتشاف

يالمعزوزة  بي  دمانا وعضام  ابواتنا
عارفنك  مقرفة  لي  شراب  قهواتنا
زغردي  يا  ام  شلوخ  خلي  الندق  نحساتنا
ونحاسب  عقب   في  الجاتنا  والما  جاتنا
شوفي  معزتك  كيفن  عزيزة  علينا 
شوفي  عزمنا  للحمل  الوقف  راجينا
شوفينا  بندفر   ولا   ما  هامينا
ولا  نغطي  بالطين  والعجين  اضنينا


ما  اروع  الشريف  عليه  الرحمة , وما  اروع  كابلي  متعه  الله بالعافية
وامد  في  ايامه ,, وياريت  نكرمه  كصفوة
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ياسلام عليك ياراقي...
فعلا يجب ان نكرم الكابلي العملاق
*

----------


## aaddil

*مشكور العزيز  ياسر , بس  انطلاقا من  اعتبارات  نشاطك الذي  لا  تخطئه عين , واهتمامك الملحوظ بشؤون المنبر  واعضائه , ثم  موقعك  في  الاشراف , انا  زي  شايف انو مداخلتك (فعلا  يجب  ان  نكرم  الكابلي  العملاق ) ما  كفاية ..... شنو  بمنع عزيزي  ياسر , السعي لاقناع المجلس لتبنئ  الفكرة , علي  الانسان ان يسعي وليس  عليه  ادراك  النجاح , وفي  تقديري  ان  تنفيذ الفكرة  ممكن اذا  توفرت القناعة والارادة , وهي بسيطة   ولا  تكلف  الكثير , ومعناها  الادبي  والمعنوي  لا يقاس ,,, كما بالامكان ان يحرض  تكريم  العملاق  الصفوة  كابلي  علي  الاستمرار  في  نهج  الوفاء  والتقدير لاهل  العطاء  والابداع من  الصفوة  بما فيهم  قدامي  اللاعبين في  شتي  المناشط , والمشجعين ,,, وربنا يديك العافية  ياسر
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*




			
				شنو  بمنع عزيزي  ياسر , السعي لاقناع المجلس لتبنئ  الفكرة , علي  الانسان ان يسعي وليس  عليه  ادراك  النجاح
			
		


سنعمل علي ذلك ياغالي......
*

----------


## hamdi73

*ألف شكر على الروائع .

*

----------


## fanan

*aaddil ياذووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*علاء الدين المنبر شراكة بين الاعضاء و الادارة وهؤلاء هم في الاصل اعضاء 
وبما انك عضوا مشارك يمكنك تبني الافكار وتطرحها للادارة و سوف تجدها ان شاء الله كما تريد 
تحياتي 
*

----------

